# 1973 Dads



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I had to post this, My dad is now 90 and a Korean war vet and was always a good shot. I miss those days more than anything. 3x5 36" 30-40 Krag open sight. The Stansburys good ol days.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

It sure seems from all the pictures and stories from days gone by that hunting was completely different back in the day. That bad boy is a monster! By the way, tell your dad thank you for his service!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is really cool, thanks for posting!

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are still some good one's on the Stansbury. Cool photo!


----------

